# Travelling To Canada



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm traveling next weekend to the Annual Pembroke Old Time Fiddle and Step Dancing Championships in Pembroke, ON. I'm a guitar player, not a fiddler, but there is usually great music at these kind of festivals.







Pembroke Fiddle Festival

I'm going through Detroit/Windsor over the Ambassador Bridge, and then over the 401 to Belleville and then North from there. On the return, I'll be coming back through Watertown, NY. I've had friends that have driven that route with no problems, so I think I'm good on the route.

However, I'd like to avoid any problems at customs, both directions...

I will not be taking any firearms/pepper spray or anything like that. I also know about a case of brew is the limit(and since my brew is Blue, I'll just buy most of it up there anyway). I've even looked on the Canadian Customs web site, and seen where they will not allow eggs from certain states(mostly western states). I've got my passport and registration papers for both the truck and trailer.

Any other suggestions or hints that I should know about? I read on these forums that Canadian Customs are picky about trailers being in the correct lane. What lane do I use?

Looking forward to the trip, and any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Just got back from driving through BC and the Yukon up to Alaska with our 21RS. The border patrol basically asked us if we had any guns or weapons and then asked about any alcohol. Just follow the signs for RV's and motorhomes/trailers and you'll be fine! If you bring any pets, make sure you have their vaccination records with you and they are up to date. Have a great trip!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. No pets so I'm fine there.

I don't expect any problems, and I've been going to Windsor a little more often in the past few years for some family history research. Never had a problem either direction, but never took the trailer either.

That trip to Alaska sounds like a LOT of fun. I've read your other posts on it. Maybe someday...


----------



## nipper (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello Stumpy
I was just in the States this past week. I had no issues on either border but I know that fruits and veggies are big for both border along with wood. Have to buy wood for campfires up here

As to the lane to pick I was just going to pick one but on both sides they put me into a specific lane to keep flow going.
I crossed at 1000 islands ivy lea.
Enjoy your time in Canada


----------



## KamperKen (Jun 3, 2015)

You do need a passport to cross. If you have had DUI in last five years you may have problems getting into Canada.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'll be coming back to the states through 1000 islands/Ivy Lea. Thanks for the info!

And no problem with a DUI. I like my brew, but not if I'm driving.

I thought I'd just stop somewhere in Pembroke and get any veggies I might want. I didn't even think of carrying firewood, as I'm at GZ for the start of the Emerald Ash Borer problem. I haven't been able to move firewood in quite a few years...

I AM looking forward to this trip, as it sounds like there will be musicians from all across Canada. I'll be staying near a past champion that I've met at other festivals, so at least I'll know someone there!







However, there's never a problem meeting people at music fests. The music is the common language!


----------



## jacktrut (Jun 18, 2015)

Fill up with fuel before you cross. Gas is crazy expensive up here. Buy the maximum amount of beer you can bring over. The price of beer here makes our gas seem cheap! I think there's a dedicated website that you can access to to see what you are legally allowed to bring into the country.. Things like dairy, meats and fruits could be restricted. A quick search and I came up with this. http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/menu-eng.html Have fun!


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I had found that site a week or so ago, and it was very helpful.

I've already been warned about the gas prices, but it's a wash in cost between the shorter route through Canada vs the longer route through the states via a bunch of toll roads...

And I will be bringing just short of a case of brew with me, as that's the max allowed. If I want more, there's a lot of stores nearby where I'll be. And I've even bought a dozen eggs from a nearby processor in Ohio, with his name and location on the package. Same with the meat I'll be taking. Easier to ID the origin than something from a big supermarket.

I'm really looking forward to this, as this will be my 1st time at this festival.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, I've been there and back. Great time at the festival. Unbelievable music, and I would highly recommend it to anyone interested in that type of music.

Canadian customs, however, appeared to be doing some training that early Sunday morning, and I got a full inspection at the Ambassador Bridge crossing. They were very professional and polite (TSA...take note!), as two went thought the trailer, one through the truck, and one stood with me at the front of my truck. All told, it took about an hour to get through everything. No problems.

I was told that I was just the unlucky one, but I noticed 15 other cars and three semis getting inspected too, and one of the two who went through the trailer was obviously training the other. There was hardly anyone going through the gates at 6am...

Pickup trucks with travel trailers go through the regular passenger car line. There's no signs to this effect, except to direct semi trucks to several different lines. Those gates looked way too high for anything except a semi, so I chose the passenger vehicle line, as did another camper behind me. He passed through without an inspection...

Coming back through US customs, I got the standard three or four questions, and was through.

So, although I did get the inspection, there was really no problem, and I'm looking forward to going to quite a few other Canadian festivals and contests next year. Maybe by then, I'll have improved my French a little more...


----------

